

Ask HN: Why everyone is trying this pinterest layout? - tn13

All my favorite website are now having pinterest like layout. Is there any evidence that this is a better layout ?<p>Has anyone done AB tests ? Or is it just the new fad in the web world ?
======
ignostic
Some people have done A/B test on that vs. their old layout. I'm sure it
worked great for a lot of people - again, vs. their old layout. That doesn't
mean it's the best layout. There's no such thing.

It's now being copied by sites that should probably not use it. The key is
always to test, never assume, and never assume you get to the final answer.
Constant optimization is key.

